# Corned and Pastraimed Beef from scratch and ...



## Old Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a nice treat that takes a few days to prepare but is oh so good and well worth the wait. In my opinion, it is much better than any method I have seen or tried. I have used this recipe and method for several years and love the results.

I start with a couple of choice brisket flats that weigh over 7 pounds each. In this case, these flats total 14-3/4 pounds. 







I start by trimming most of the fat off of the meat. I then cut the meat into 3-4 pound chunks for my process.






Next step is to prepare my corning cure or brine, my first rub, and get a ton of garlic ready for the meat. In this case, I cleaned about 6 total garlic bulbs and then put them thru the Suzi.






I inject the meat on the edges and also into the top and bottom. I try to get as much cure into the meat as possible. 






I then pack the garlic on the meat and again, you can’t use toooo much!






Next step is to pack a heavy dose of my first rub on the meat.






The corning prep is now finished and the pieces of meat go into large zip-lock bags and then into the fridge for about 4 days to cure. I try to turn the bags over a couple times a day when I am in the fridge.






After the corning period, the meat comes out of the fridge, and then out of the bags. I then wash each piece under running sink water to get all the first rub and garlic off of the meat. Each piece then goes into a pan of water to soak for about one hour. 






I then take the meat out of the water and paper towel off and then place on a drying rack for about 30 minutes. What we now have is uncooked corned beef. 






Since my plan is to pastrami the beef, I then pack on my second rub which consists of cracked black peppercorns, cracked coriander seed, and some brown sugar. The meat is now ready for the smoker.






While I was at it, I also prepped a couple of chuck roasts which weighed about 5-1/2 pounds for my pulled beef. Since we use pulled beef in many different treats including Philly cheesesteaks, Chicago Italian beefs, beef Manhattans, barbecued beef sandwiches and several Mexican dishes, I just rubbed them with garlic salt and fresh cracked black peppercorns. 






I decided to smoke the meat in my Hasty Bake Gourmet cooker and rolled it around to my cooking patio. 






I then pulled the charcoal pan and set it up for about a 7 hour fuse burn. I used that great Stubb’s all hardwood no fillers brickettes and then placed some hickory chunks on top to create my wood smoke. The charcoal pan then went back into the cooker and I lit it off with a Weber fire cube.






After the cooker warmed up a little, I placed 4 corned beef briskets and the 2 chuck roasts into the smoker.






The next step was to wrap the chuck roasts when I got the right color and bark and place them back into the cooker. At this time the brisket pieces looked good. I took the chuck roasts to about 210 internal so they would pull just like a pork butt. They sure looked good coming out of the foil.






The chuck roasts pulled and shredded nicely and I sure would be proud to serve this dish to anyone. Wouldn’t you agree?






When the pastramied beef came off the smoker, I tented them for about an hour and got my slicer ready.











I put the pastramied beef thru the slicer and cut it thin for sandwiches. Sure made a nice platter of meat.






We kept about 2 pound of the meat out and I vacuumed packed the balance for the freezer.






Now, for the results of this cook....I toasted 2 pieces of fresh rye bread and then placed 4 pieces of Swiss cheese on one slice. On the other slice, I piled about 3/4 pound of that wonderful pastramied beef and then added about 3 dollops of my homemade horsey sauce to the top of the meat. 






I cut the sandwich into two pieces and finished up this treat with a few slices of tomato and a dill pickle spear. 











Was one great meal!


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 22, 2013)

Great post Dave and a super sandwich!


----------



## boozer (Oct 22, 2013)

Best post ever! I've been wanting to try making corned beef for awhile. Thanks!


----------



## Griff (Oct 25, 2013)

Now that is a sandwich.


----------



## boozer (Oct 25, 2013)

A couple of questions, Dave What does the corned beef brine consist of? And, what temp did you cook the pastrami to?


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking mighty choice. Fine job.


----------



## Old Dave (Oct 27, 2013)

*Additional Instructions...*

Mr Boozer,

I usually take my corned and pastraimed beef to an internal of about 180 degrees.

My cure for about a 7 pound brisket flat would be the following.

28 oz water
3 TBL Morton’s Tender Quick
2 TBL brown sugar
1 tsp garlic powder

Place in pan and heat up a little and mix it up well but do not boil....cool off in fridge before injecting.

The first rub which is used in the corning process for a 7 pound flat is the following.


1/4 cup Morton’s Tender Quick
2 TBL brown sugar
3 TBL black pepper
2TBL dried parsley
1 TBL dehydrated onion
2 TBL sea salt
1/2 tsp ground cloves
3 TBL pickling spice

Garlic...you can’t use tooooo much....I used about 3 whole bulbs for my meat. I also put the cloves thru my Suzi before using.

The second pastrami rub for a 7 pound flat is the following.

9 TBL black peppercorns (coarsely cracked)
3TBL coriander seeds  (coarsely cracked)
3 TBL brown sugar

Coarsely cracked can be done with a mortar and pestle or maybe a coffee or spice grinder. You just need to break each seed into about 2-4 pieces. You want a crust to form on the meat from this rub so it must not be ground fine. 

Hope this answers your questions.

Dave


----------



## bknox (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow! That is an excellent post and some great looking end product. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boozer (Oct 28, 2013)

Old Dave said:


> Mr Boozer,
> 
> I usually take my corned and pastraimed beef to an internal of about 180 degrees.
> 
> ...


It does and thanks for taking the time. Much appreciated, and can't wait to try it myself!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2013)

That was a great post and great looking sandwich!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 6, 2013)

Where da sour kraut?


----------



## Old Dave (Nov 7, 2013)

*Rueben*

Mr Bigwheel,

My youngest Daughter came in from out of state a week ago and like you, she wanted a Reuben instead of my normal Pastraimed beef sandwich and we did make up a few with this wonderful treat. I took a big batch of the Pastraimed beef and placed it between two large pieces of my homemade and buttered sour dough bread, added a few slices of Swiss cheese, some kraut, a dollop or two of Thousand Island dressing and then grilled the sandwich up in a black iron skillet. Wow....was a great sandwich!!! Sorry, as I didn't get any pictures but will do so when I fix it again.

Dave


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 7, 2013)

No problem on the lack of pics..I aint a visual learner..lol. Yall playing my song on the Reuben. You got smart kin folks. Your making me mighty hungry too.


----------



## boozer (Nov 8, 2013)

The Rueben sammitch just may be the best thing to ever come from this sh*tty town. Suordough though? Sir, I must object! A proper Rueben can only be served on rye bread! Lolz


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 8, 2013)

Thats true on the bead thing.


----------

